# 300 Winchester Short Magnum



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I guess I am the first one here. Has anyone tried the new 300 WSM? A buddy of mine just got one and I am wodering if anyone has an opinion on the cartridge or a load for it.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I haven't seen one or heard any reports on it yet. What does he plan on using it on? Doug


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Any game in America, I'm sure. Deer and elk specifically, I would assume. I am curious as to the ballistics and cartridge behaviour, accuarcy, etc.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Is he going to be shooting hand loads or factory ammunition?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DOn't know much about the Short magnum, but I bought a 300 Ultra Mag last fall, all I have to say is KICK!! Great gun for all big game. Alot better than the old trusty 30-30 a.k.a the Dirty 30!!

MAdison


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Madison, your saying that there is a difference between the 30-30 brush gun and the big booming 300?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Huge difference!!! Just look at the name, 
".300 ULTRA mag"

madison


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm assuming it's a bolt action? What size bullets you shooting through that for the MN whitetails?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah its a bolt action, made by Remington, shooting 180gr.

Are you thinking about gettin one?? Your from Northern, MN Up by I-falls right?? THis gun would be perfect for you, long range shots in open fields.

madison


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

That's were I grew up at. I've been out in ND for 6 years now. I actually shoot a BROWNING 30-06 Auto. I shoot 165gr nosler blastic tips w/ 50 grains of IMR 4064 pushing it. I have also had good luck with the 150gr Hornady boatails. I haven't hunted whitetails in MN since 97'. I'm going up there this next season. That is if the ducks and geese are outa here.


----------



## isthmusbob (Oct 15, 2003)

born to hunt said:


> I guess I am the first one here. Has anyone tried the new 300 WSM? A buddy of mine just got one and I am wodering if anyone has an opinion on the cartridge or a load for it.


Here's more than you need to know:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/300WSM.htm


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a trivia question what do the numbers 30-30 stand for?


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

30 caliber bullet backed by 30 grains of powder, that information thanks to Remington.com.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bryan its a very very important point to realize its 30 grains of *Black *powder not modern powder but you were very close. It s the same with the 45/70 ect.


----------

